# Dwarven Sayings



## Waylander the Slayer

Hi folks,

I would like your help with unique dwarven sayings. Here are a few I found onine:


"Never injure your pride by substituting your axe for a smith's hammer.": A dwarven proverb meaning "the right tool for the right job."

"People die for wealth and birds die for food.": An Dwarven proverb that speaks to what is truly of value.

"The Gods look after fools, children, and drunkards... humans usually count for two out of three.": A Dwarven saying that expresses their general opinion of the human race.

"An elf’s tongue will talk the Timelight round."

"Between the pickaxe and the rockface..."

"Certain as the Morongetyr is still in place."

"Discussion gathers no gems."


----------



## ColonelHardisson

Not exactly a saying, but a good thing for a dwarf to say when he sees a fortress built by non-dwarves which he feels is of good construction: "Give me a year and a hundred of my kin and I would make this a place that armies would break upon like water." (Gimli, speaking to Legolas, _The Two Towers_, Chapter VII, "Helm's Deep").


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

"It's no hair off my chin."


----------



## Ambrus

A good dwarven swear word is "Sandstone!" It's a soft and brittle stone that no dwarf worth his salt would be pleased to build with or live beneath.


----------



## Anti-Sean

"No ale for me, just some wine, please! Don't I look pretty in this dress! Tra la la!"

That might just be how I play dwarves, though...


----------



## Mycanid

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> "No ale for me, just some wine, please! Don't I look pretty in this dress! Tra la la!"
> 
> That might just be how I play dwarves, though...




Err ... yeah.   

Gimli had a good one elsewhere: "Give me a row of orc necks and room to swing and all weariness will fall from me!" Generally said when tired or worn out after strenous labor.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard

"When the mountain crumbles..."  dwarven equivalent of "Snowball's chance in hell"


----------



## Tonguez

Ambrus said:
			
		

> A good dwarven swear word is "Sandstone!" It's a soft and brittle stone that no dwarf worth his salt would be pleased to build with or live beneath.




Sandstone still is still useful as it makes great grindstones for sharpening axeblades on. Sandstone is also easy to carve and so a few Dwarven artist may use it as a base

"_Even a clot of sand can sharpen an axe_" - don't underestimate small things

a better candidate for a despised rock would be something like Shale and schist which are flakey and break easily. 

"_Shale-spined lot you are_" 

Talc! also makes a good short expletive and probably refers to anything of little substance

"_Its nought but *talc* to me boy_!"


----------



## Simm

To quote Pratchett:
"All trees are felled at ground level," which is better translated as "When his hands are higher than your head your teeth are at a level with his groin."

also

"Today is a good day for somone else to die!"

To quote WHFB:

"There is nothing as sure in the world as the glitter of gold and the treachery of an elf."


----------



## Agent Oracle

my favorite Pratchet dwarfism is "It is the thing, and the whole of the thing".

also:

"He has seen the light." (A deep dwarven ethnic slur against common dwarves who have been outside of a mine.)

"Where there is trouble, you will always find a troll."


----------



## Nerfwright

I like the nonhuman races to be a tad inscrutable. Maybe you could use ideomatic quotes that doesn't translate well into Common?

Somewhere I've seen a Dwarven inn in a human town named: "Rock, Rock, Rock". Like the Inuit and ice; how many words do Dwarves have for rock?

Or maybe a dwarf reacts to a character's statement with: "Aye, he be speaking of rock, when stone will do!"; the second dwarf in the party nodds knowingly while the other party members shrug and look at each other uncomfortably, mumbling "What did he mean?"...

NWG


----------



## Sejs

"The water'll find its own way down."  Basically saying don't be hasty, take things at their appropriate pace.  The comment itself refers to water seeping through the ground, even through solid stone.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Drink your water. It is best to keep your mind and your urine clear." --Just generally good advice.

"Ore" can mean an untested person, someone "green." "It seems that our recruiters mined some rather scant ore. Come, let us see what the fire can make of you!"

"You have talent, boy, but no edge. You're unfired, impure, dross hangs on you like last night's ale. I'll have to smelt you something fierce before you'll be worthy."


----------



## Nyaricus

I can't beleive no one's said this one yet:

[something which has to be true] or I'm a bearded gnome!

Said when you want to emphasize something which you belvie to be true, and which you pit your pride against.

Take from Brunor Battlehammer from The Crystal Shard (or somesuch).


----------



## MarkB

"Kiss my axe!" - usually reserved for certain Celtic barbarians, but works just as well for dwarves.

"Trouble is always just seventy feet away." - an expression of pessimism from a race with 60' darkvision.

"Better to delve to deeply than never to delve at all." - dwarven optimism, or stoicism: Sitting at home doing nothing is worse than whatever terrors the deep places of the world may hold.


----------



## Evilhalfling

My fav is only because the player happend to be playing a dwarf - but the expression has been used in 3 campaigns since he made it up.
"Ak' Karn all Duc" = it doesn't translate well.


----------



## Henrix

"We don't sell novels!"


----------



## Umbran

Ambrus said:
			
		

> A good dwarven swear word is "Sandstone!" It's a soft and brittle stone that no dwarf worth his salt would be pleased to build with or live beneath.




It seems to me most swears that people really use in times of stress are one syllable - when you hit yor thumb with a hammer, something short and quick is what you want.

So, "Shards!" works well.


----------



## Random Axe

Well, frost my beard!


----------



## FnordBear

"He who so sheds dwarf blood, by dwarf shall his blood be shed"
General refference to how vindictive dwarves can be when wronged.

"Not every stone is a gem, not every rock holds value, but even the lowest rock can hide a geode." Dwarven saying pertaining to finding value in something where you least expect it.

"Sulphours air, beware. Dead canary do not tarry." Reffering specifically to the bad air found in some mines and in general to not hanging around bad situations.

And a good dwarven pre battle speech.

"From this moment my kinsmen, we are dead. We march forth as a hammer striking an anvil to create something worth being alive for."


----------



## Presto2112

I've developed "May your beard grow long and your axe stay sharp" as a parting statement given to respected and honoured acquaintances and dignitaries.  It's my dwarven version of "Live Long and Prosper".


----------



## Presto2112

Ambrus said:
			
		

> A good dwarven swear word is "Sandstone!" It's a soft and brittle stone that no dwarf worth his salt would be pleased to build with or live beneath.




"Shale" would be good here, too.  A very soft, brittle stone, basically just dried, tightly packed clay.

*Drops a hammer on his toe*

"Oh, SHALE!!!"

*hops about swearing*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> I've developed "May your beard grow long and your axe stay sharp" as a parting statement given to respected and honoured acquaintances and dignitaries.  It's my dwarven version of "Live Long and Prosper".



I like that. "SHALE!" as the dwarven s-word is funny, too.


----------



## Presto2112

FnordBear said:
			
		

> And a good dwarven pre battle speech.
> 
> "From this moment my kinsmen, we are dead. We march forth as a hammer striking an anvil to create something worth being alive for."




That sounds very similar to something I heard a Jem'Hadar commander say to his troops on a episode of DS9 last week.  Something like "We are Jem'Hadar, and as of this moment, we are dead.  We are all dead.  Only through victory will we regain our lives."

I'm paraphrasing.

I thought that would be a great speech to base an inspiring speech for a grim clan of dwarf warriors.

Of course, right after that, O'Brien say "I am Miles O'Brien, and I am very much a live, and would prefer to stay that way."


----------



## Aramis Simara

"An ale in the hand is worth 2 in the keg."


----------



## IcyCool

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "You have talent, boy, but no edge. You're unfired, impure, dross hangs on you like last night's ale. I'll have to smelt you something fierce before you'll be worthy."




Am I the only one who read that and immediately had my mind go to the gutter?


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who read that and immediately had my mind go to the gutter?





Yes


----------



## MarkB

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I like that. "SHALE!" as the dwarven s-word is funny, too.



The online comic Digger features a wombat who's a professional miner. One of her favourite curses is "Blood and shale!"

I think there may have been a few more dwarf-adaptable ones in that strip. I'll browse the archives.


----------



## Ahzad

going off of memory b/c i can't find the character sheet, and the book (the tolkien companion) the phrase comes from is in storage, but i had a dwarf pc, kyan redaxe the dreadbeard who used to shout "Barak Khazad ai meniou", spelling is awful, but it translates to "the axes of the dwarves are upon you"


----------



## Kwitchit

Warhammer:
When I was young, my father taught me three things. Never accept a gift from an Elf, never trust gold that glitters in darkness, and NEVER forget a grudge.
-King Alrik Ranulfsson of Karak-Hirn (an ultra-traditionalist dwarf king)

"Fit for Goblins"- Unspeakably bad
"Not fit for Goblins"- even worse


----------



## Wilphe

Most of the proverbs recorded by Plutarch to various Spartan personalities seem appropriate to the Dwarfen lifestyle:

eg:

_8. Another woman was burying her son, when an ordinary old woman came up to her and said: 'Poor woman, what a misfortune.' The first woman said, 'No, what good fortune, by the twin gods, for this is why I bore him, so that he might die for Sparta, and now that is what has come to pass'._

_Brasidas caught a mouse among his dried figs, which bit him, and he let it go. Whereupon, turning to the company, Nothing, said he, is so small which may not save itself, if it have the valour to defend itself against its aggressors._

_When another asked what was the number of the Lacedaemonians, Sufficient, said he, to defend themselves from wicked men. 
  To another that asked him the same question, If you should see them fight, said he, you would think them to be many. _ 

_CLEOMENES. To one that promised to give him hardy cocks, that would die fighting, Please, said he, give me cocks that will kill fighting. _ 


http://www.attalus.org/old/sayings2.html
(The top ones are Spartans down as far as Antalcidas)

http://www.stoa.org/diotima/anthology/wlgr/wlgr-greeklegal99.shtml


----------



## KenM

"where are the elven women at?"


----------



## Vraille Darkfang

I read a Warhammer novel that had the Phrase "By Gharaz's (whatever thier god is called) Great Hairy Danglies!"

It does have the effect of causing a very severe, mental image.

Other ones:

"I'd rather shave my grandmother's beard!"

"If you wake up next to an ogress.  The ale must have been good"

"Twas like looking up a giant's kilt"

"Eating Troll-steak"


----------



## Eli-kun

To paraphrase Homer Simpson 
"Dwarven Ale; the cause of and solution to all of life's problems!"


----------



## Sanackranib

Ambrus said:
			
		

> A good dwarven swear word is "Sandstone!" It's a soft and brittle stone that no dwarf worth his salt would be pleased to build with or live beneath.




BLASPHMIER!!!


----------



## Sanackranib

dwarven view on trees in general: "food for the mines"


----------



## Sanackranib

Ahzad said:
			
		

> going off of memory b/c i can't find the character sheet, and the book (the tolkien companion) the phrase comes from is in storage, but i had a dwarf pc, kyan redaxe the dreadbeard who used to shout "Barak Khazad ai meniou", spelling is awful, but it translates to "the axes of the dwarves are upon you"




so you quote ELVEN from the _*similirian*_? have you no shame?


----------



## dragonhead

"who needsh a sheild when yoush gots an ale in that hand" said by a gamer in my group after the dwarven fighter faild his balance saved while fighting drunk, right as arrows came his way.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

Sanackranib said:
			
		

> so you quote ELVEN from the _*similirian*_? have you no shame?




"Baruk Khazad! Khazad ai menu!" is Dwarven, and means "Axes of the Dwarves! The Dwarves are upon you!"

And it comes from the Lord of the Rings, in the appendices. It's one of the few phrases from Dwarven non-Dwarves have heard.


----------



## MarkB

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> It's one of the few phrases from Dwarven non-Dwarves have heard.



And in most cases one of the last.


----------



## Mark CMG

Let's go shorten some orcs!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

"They will all look up to us after their legs are chopped off," pretty clear.
"Go dig Karst," basically 'go f___ yourself' for dwarves it's a formation type in which valuable or useful materials are seldom found.
"Do Not Mine a Volcano" warning to lay off anything sensitive and likely to cause an explosion both figurative and literal.
"Blood calls for blood and retribution in full kind" pretty clear, Dwarves can really hold a grudge after all especially against non-dwarves.
"When humans and their gold are swiftly parted look to your money purse" everyone knows that dwarves always have a little extra just in case, that doesn't mean dwarves want to give it up.


----------



## bigdamnnerd

A (human) bard of mine under the effects of a philter of glibness once convinced a court offical that he was 1) an envoy from the dwarven kingdom to the north and 2) that "Top of stone to ya!" is the dwarven equivalent of "good day".


----------



## rose4100

"For beards and glory!" quick battle cry


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> "No ale for me, just some wine, please! Don't I look pretty in this dress! Tra la la!"
> 
> That might just be how I play dwarves, though...




"That chainmail looks so hot with your beard Miss Thang!"

"Oh. My. Forge. I can't believe you're wearing newbuck after Throngar Day. You are *so* fired missy!"

********************

"Orc-forged" being their way of calling something "crap." As in "You're not hunting any trolls with that orc-forged helm!"

"Were you born in a slag-heap?" is as good as being born in a barn.

"Well, shave my beard and blunt my axe..."

"I'd rather mine coal than..." to head the list of things that dwarves would rather do, coal-mining being thought of as the province of dwarven clans facing hard times or are poor.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer

He who fears death, fears coming to the all father.


----------



## cattoy

Never add insult to injury when you could add injury to injury.


----------



## IstraRaugir

If your dad doesn't have a beard you've got two moms - general insult to elves, but is used on others if the situation allows it.


----------



## AeroDm

Aramis Simara said:


> "An ale in the hand is worth 2 in the keg."



How about: "An ale in the gut is worth two in the mug."


----------



## Jimlock

No one is more just than the dead, for the dead are always sober.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Gneiss!": a relatively soft stone used for decorative work.  As such, it is used as a minor complement, or if said with vigor, a backhanded complement/minor insult.  To say someone is gneiss is to say they look good or put up an attractive façade, but are of little substance.

"Schist!": used same way as gneiss, above, for the same reasons.

Since these words are "false friends"* to words in Common, their use sometimes leads to misunderstandings...





* "False Friends" are words that sound like words in another language or dialect, but have completely different meanings.  Example: "rubber" in standard British use means "eraser", but in standard American slang means "condom."


----------



## steeldragons

I've had a dwarven thief playing in my game who has put forth a few...colorful sayings.

His favorite/most common: "Kiss my bearded arse." or (sometimes) "Kiss my bearded dwarven arse."

One I particularly like:
"Well, ain't he the bellows?" Used about someone believed to be full of "hot air"...the dwarven equivalent of saying someone's "full of s***".

Others:
"May your forges burn hot and your ales run cold." a general parting of good will/well wishing. Also, in the same vein, "Hot forges and cold steel to you."

"Orcass!" general curse that gets applied in pretty much all situations. (I very much like the recommendation of "Shale!" as a similar exclamation.)


----------



## Aberzanzorax

"A man tests his own steel before he allows an enemy to test it."
-(Two fairly obvious meanings).



"A bite hurts more when there are a thousand teeth"
-Referring to dwarven togetherness/cooperativeness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Weak as a goblin's heart"- not macho, lacking in Dwarven courage.

"Cold as a mind-flayer's kiss"- calculating, Machiavellian 

"Like a drow's arse in a coal mine"- 1) extremely black/dark or 2) vanishingly rare

"When my great-grandfather's beard was soft as an ermine's pelt"- a long, long time ago

"Don't tell me how to dig a hole!"- stop telling me how to do things I already know how to do far better than you do.


----------



## Stormonu

"It 'twer halfling-made" - dwarven phrase to referring to stolen goods

"A stone face makes a poor door" - about being uncoperative

"A lone column supports nothing" - about teamwork

"The stouter stone shatters the lesser" - stoicism in the face of adversity

"shale and (moon)shine" - worthless

"elf-crafted" - a decorative item with no useful purpose

"grave-stone" - an unsupported or unsafe structure


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> "It 'twer halfling-made" - dwarven phrase to referring to stolen goods




Gneiss...errrr...Nice!  One of MY faves so far.


----------



## Tanstaafl_au

Nerfwright said:


> I like the nonhuman races to be a tad inscrutable. Maybe you could use ideomatic quotes that doesn't translate well into Common?
> 
> Somewhere I've seen a Dwarven inn in a human town named: "Rock, Rock, Rock". Like the Inuit and ice; how many words do Dwarves have for rock?
> 
> Or maybe a dwarf reacts to a character's statement with: "Aye, he be speaking of rock, when stone will do!"; the second dwarf in the party nodds knowingly while the other party members shrug and look at each other uncomfortably, mumbling "What did he mean?"...
> 
> NWG




/threadjack

The large number of words for snow is mostly a myth.

~~~

I like the "its talc to me boy" one


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Stalagmite" Male Dwarven sexual euphemism (good)

"Stalactite" Male Dwarven sexual euphemism (bad)

"Geode" slang for someone of hidden value or importance.

"Nugget" 1) a young but promising Dwarf or 2) a non-Dwarf who nonetheless is very Dwarf-like.


----------



## pawsplay

"A good blade is differently tempered" (I am willing to be flexible, but keep in mind that I am essentially resolute and stiff-spined; tell me things I want to hear and we may be able to work together)

"Field of grain" (riches that are really nice and admirable, but in a situation that has little appeal otherwise to you, something you otherwise have no use for, such as the farmed goods that grow in open, non-dwarvish country) e.g. "The courage of humans is a field of grain, but still no match for dwarven fury." 

"Orciron" or "orcwrought" (something indisputably serviceable for its purpose in a minimal fashion, yet loathsome and artless at some level) e.g. "This alliance with the elves is orciron, yet without them the gnoll invasion could cost us dearly in blood and gold." "Breakfast in a war camp is all orciron after the first three days." "You have little skill and less muscle, but fight like you were made of orciron and you might have a chance; just keep swinging, boy, and don't back down."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"You've Gnomed it up"- to take something- a mechanism, a plan, a meal, a relationship, anything- and make it needlessly complex.  (It may or may not still be functional.)

"You're just poking the troll" a reference to trollish regenerative capabilities, it means to use a temporary solution to a problem.

"All ale and no ore" someone who talks a lot about his wealth but seemingly never has any, a miser, mooch or con

"All ale and no steel" someone who can talk a good fight- especially in a bar- but is a poor combatant, a blowhard coward


----------



## steeldragons

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "You've Gnomed it up"- to take something- a mechanism, a plan, a meal, a relationship, anything- and make it needlessly complex.  (It may or may not still be functional.)
> 
> "You're just poking the troll" a reference to trollish regenerative capabilities, it means to use a temporary solution to a problem.
> 
> "All ale and no ore" someone who talks a lot about his wealth but seemingly never has any, a miser, mooch or con
> 
> "All ale and no steel" someone who can talk a good fight- especially in a bar- but is a poor combatant, a blowhard coward




All of these are great. I especially like "gnomed it up."

And from upthread:
"Gneiss" is inspired!

And "Don't tell me how to dig a hole" is also a good one...gave me a chuckle.

Must spread some around, unfortunately.

I'll also throw in here another vote that "halfling-made" is a great one.

In the same vein, I'll add: "Stop being kobold." or "You're acting kobold."-conniving, sneaky, cowardly, or dishonorable. Could apply to any matter, but especially when referring to combat.

--SD


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Golddigger" someone very good at finding the best (of whatever).  Another term non-Dwarves seem to consistently misunderstand.

"Pumice" slang for an orator whose words are of little weight.  Someone who speaks a lot about the trivial.


----------



## Thunderfoot

"Gnome-nosed" a slang slander against an unattractive dwarven female - likely to end in a brawl (which often ends in a wedding).

"Your mother is a goblin!" - enough said

"My mother's beard is longer than yours!" - meaning the dwarf thinks you are too young or inexperienced.

"Tree miner" - a quick reference to an elf said in mixed (non-dwarvish) company when a straight insult would be less than prudent.

"I'd rather mine trees!" - Never!

"When Grumush becomes my patron!" - When Hell freezes over

"Slag!" - Dwarvish curse

"I've never met a human I couldn't ignore" - comment on the human lack of long term thinking.

"A gold nugget the size of your fist is less impressive when held up next to the vein" - Don't count your chickens before they hatch

"Humans and halflings are like overgrown children, unfortunately they are children that know how to swing weapons." - Dwarven commentary on the younger races.

"A hammer or pick can be used in war or peace, but an axe is only for blood!" 

"Worse than a troll's breath!"

"Elves are like mold, they are quiet, soft and slagging everywhere!" - commentary on the elvish race

"The dead don't lie." - hold your tongue (with the implication that if you don't you won't need to.)

"As useful as a mud fortress!" - worthless

"Copper and gold both shine!" - all that glitters is not gold.

"Even a pebble has it's place." - Dwarvish moral to a child's parable - meaning size doesn't always matter.

"Puffballs or Stems" - meaning either is fine or whatever, (refers to mushrooms)

"You hit like an elf" - derogatory term meaning you are a sissy.

"Fool's gold is still metal" - Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Tourmaline" or "Spinel" (depending on region): when used as a referent to people, it means they are not what they seem; are disguised; concealing something, because both gemstones are found in so many varied colors, they have often been used to substitute for other, more valuable stones.

"Fulgarite" or "Petrified Lightning": someone who was formerly unremarkable but who has been transformed by events into something unusual and rare.  Named for the kind of glassy stone created when lighting strikes sandy earth and fuses it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Traded ore for Orcs"- you've made an extremely bad deal

"Greased the handle of your axe (or hammer)"- a bad situation is about to get worse

"Has your forge gone cold?"- are you some kind of idiot?

"Sand or Grit"- it makes no real difference to me.


----------



## Burrahobbit

"A giant's wedding" - a hullabaloo, a chaotic situation. Can be used to describe a tavern brawl, a disastrous melee, or a good party (or all three at once).

"A troll's gift" - a white elephant, an unwanted responsibility

"There's never just one goblin" - can be used either in an exasperated, "when it rains, it pours" sense, or as a word of warning when less sensible folk are ready to let down their guard.

"Chant without drums" - empty talk, bluster, especially hollow saber-rattling

"Gone over the mountain" - either literally far away or figuratively a little crazy, out there

"A fellow with two clans" - someone untrustworthy, a double dealer.

But: "a dwarf for all clans" - a universally liked and trusted individual, a man for all seasons

"Bread without beer" - something incomplete or insufficient

"An ettin's secret" - common knowledge

"An ettin's marriage" - a situation in which too many people are involved; too many cooks spoiling the soup; the presence of a third wheel

"You should get some sun." - Take a long walk off a short pier. Go away.

"You don't forge steel in the home fire." - to encourage daring and heroism.

"Stale air" - Old hat

"Words on paper" - a meaningless statement, a promise without value

"Iari's well" - Pandora's box, or a situation with no foreseeable resolution.

"Fishing in Iari's well" - engaging in a hopeless endeavor

I love "Shale!"


----------



## steeldragons

Burrahobbit said:


> "A giant's wedding" - a hullabaloo, a chaotic situation. Can be used to describe a tavern brawl, a disastrous melee, or a good party (or all three at once).
> 
> "A troll's gift" - a white elephant, an unwanted responsibility
> 
> "There's never just one goblin" - can be used either in an exasperated, "when it rains, it pours" sense, or as a word of warning when less sensible folk are ready to let down their guard.
> 
> "Chant without drums" - empty talk, bluster, especially hollow saber-rattling
> 
> "Gone over the mountain" - either literally far away or figuratively a little crazy, out there
> 
> "A fellow with two clans" - someone untrustworthy, a double dealer.
> 
> But: "a dwarf for all clans" - a universally liked and trusted individual, a man for all seasons
> 
> "Bread without beer" - something incomplete or insufficient
> 
> "An ettin's secret" - common knowledge
> 
> "An ettin's marriage" - a situation in which too many people are involved; too many cooks spoiling the soup; the presence of a third wheel
> 
> "You should get some sun." - Take a long walk off a short pier. Go away.
> 
> "You don't forge steel in the home fire." - to encourage daring and heroism.
> 
> "Stale air" - Old hat
> 
> "Words on paper" - a meaningless statement, a promise without value
> 
> "Iari's well" - Pandora's box, or a situation with no foreseeable resolution.
> 
> "Fishing in Iari's well" - engaging in a hopeless endeavor
> 
> I love "Shale!"




I've apparently "run out" of XP for the day...I'll get you tomorrow.

These are BRILLIANT!...Are you a dwarf? Just checking.

"He's gone over the mountain" is my personal favorite. hahaha.

"Words on paper" strikes me as a particularly dwarven sensibilitiy...

They're just ALL good!

Well done. Sorry I can't XP til tomorrow.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## falcarrion

With hammers might I'll make things right


----------



## TarionzCousin

"Bah. You could be crapping rocks." Dwarven version of "It isn't so bad/It could be worse."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"That's not gold you're pissing.": you're not as great as you think you are


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Elvish ore"- slang for wood.  Another "false friend."  More than one argument has been started because sharp-eared Elves overheard Dwarven craftsmen talking about getting "a load of Elvish ore for the shop" without understanding the slang.


----------



## ThyHobo Gaming

" A rich goblin is worth nought to any" meaning no one likes a thief


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Zircon" - a person who is bright, but whose ideas are not as valuable as he thinks they are.  It is based on the fact that zircon is more refractive than diamond, so can appear more brilliant when faceted.  It's used as a good natured jab at promising apprentices who tend to get ahead of themselves.


----------



## Bill Reich

From the Diary of Darum Wirehilt of the Black Mountain Wirehilts

"The person who purported to offer me employment seems to have been deceased
for ten years, almost half of a Human lifetime."

"So now, I sit in a low-class bar, drinking thin over-priced beer that even Humans in the
lowlands near the Black Mountain would call goat-piss. And I would, if it were not
unseemly in public, be kicking myself for poor planning or, as my Uncle Steelbender calls
it, poor life choices."

"The farrier's kit is compact and fairly light
and can be transported on a donkey or a Human."

"So four other guys came forward. Three Humans but one of them seemed like a kid, maybe
five years old I guess. But I’m no expert on Human ages so maybe he was older, or a little
younger. One of the others was very odd-looking but there is a lot of variation among
Humans. I think they have a lot of mutations, what with their generations being so short
and their breeding habits being so bizarre."

"He questioned us briefly and warned us to stay out of
trouble and went on his way. In a well-run city with a solid constabulary, he would have
arrested us. For mopery with intent to gawk if nothing else. However, I did not point this
out. As Uncle Steelbender always said, “Don’t argue with someone who is already doing
what you want him to do.” 

"it would have earned him a
rather long period of reeducation in the Black Mountain or any other well-run Dwarf
community but other people have other ways, always improper, disorderly and often
sinful but their own."

"You just get to thinking you understand a Human and she or he goes ahead
and dies, so there’s no point."

(I can just hear my father and Uncle Steelbender chuckling about “somebody trying to hurt Darum by hitting him on the
head)

"We Dwarfs have short arms and the more
reach a weapon has the better."

"When you hit Gnolls, you have to hit them hard."

"This time, I hit some of them and one of them
hit me with his dying bite and hurt me. By the way, that is an extremely irritating
quality of Gnolls. Why bite someone when your dead. Dead should act dead, I always say.
When the fight was over and one of the dogs and I were being healed, I thought about four
Gnolls attacking us when were a few hours walk from the center of a town. That would
never happen at the Black Mountain or any other well-run community, Dwarf or
Human. It’s another reason I’m in a bad mood now."

-- 
https://sites.google.com/site/grreference/home/05-the-black-mountain


----------



## pogre

I like when Dwarves refer to other races by different names:

Human = Manling
(Gotrek of _Gotrek and Felix_ Warhammer Novels
Halfling = Peck
Wulf Ratbane


----------



## Ninja-radish

"By Grabthar's hammer, by the sons of Warvan, you shall be AVENGED!"

It's from Galaxy Quest, but I think it fits Dwarves pretty well actually.


----------



## Thunderfoot

"Clan, Heart and Hearth" - A Dwarven woman's prayer.  Adding "By" to the beginning makes it a promissory oath used by all.

"Dross", "Split", "Slag", "Bushes" - all curses the first three are forging mistakes, the last is obviously a racial thing.

"Quenched wrong" - not right, a little off, insane. "That dwarf is (has been) quenched wrong."

"Broken anvils can still be thrown" - Even a useless thing has its uses.

"By pick, drill or hammer" - By any means (necessary)


----------

